# MTB Strecke um die Nordschleife ?



## KONI-DU (7. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mal was von einer MTB Strecke um die Nordschleife des Nürburgrings gehört.
Weiß da jemand von Euch mehr drüber ?
Oder jemand einen Link zu mehr Info´s ?

Vielen Dank,

Koni


----------



## Oliver73 (7. April 2005)

http://www.rad-am-ring.de/main.php

http://213.239.207.198/nuerburgring.de/107.html

da solltest du die nötigen Infos finden.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsfbrohltal (7. April 2005)

Hallo Koni,
die Frage wurde schon einmal unter "mtb strecke rund um nürburgring" im Forum gestellt. Ein interessanter Link ist hier
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/media.php/814/0799_eifel_nuerburgring.pdf




			
				KONI-DU schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal was von einer MTB Strecke um die Nordschleife des Nürburgrings gehört.
> Weiß da jemand von Euch mehr drüber ?
> ...


----------



## KONI-DU (8. April 2005)

Danke Jung´s, mit den links kann ich was anfangen   

Hat jemand auch eigene Erfahrungen ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. April 2005)

joha ! bin die strecke mal während des formel 1 renenns gefahren. war klar das mächtig betrieb da war. bin morgens um 8 da angereist. los gings ab quiddelbach richtung breidscheid. also erstmal schön downhill fahren. ab breidscheid/adenau gehts dann mächtig aufwärts richtung bergwerk, hohe acht.

die ganze strecke ist eigentlich zur hälfte bergan und zur anderen bergab.


----------



## ManuelGilles (22. August 2008)

Hätte mal eine Frage zu folgender "karte"
http://www.nuerburgring.de/fileadmin/Skizzen/BereichsmarkenHoch_01.jpg
Sollte man sich eher an die Radwege halten..oder doch eher an die Wanderwege weils da etwas schöner ist um mit einem Mountainbike zu fahren?
Hab nämlich evtl vor am Wochenende die Strecke mal abzufahren!


----------



## Dicke Wade (22. August 2008)

die durchgezogene linie ist die mtb strecke. die ist auch ausgeschildert. die kann man gut fahren. es gibt zwar ein paar stücke die du mit reinbringen kannst. ist aber zu kommplitziert zum erklären. mußte mal mit uns mitfahren, wenn wir da oben wieder mal unterwegs sind. immer mal das forum beobachten. 
Berry


----------



## ManuelGilles (22. August 2008)

Ah und wo erfahre ich das dann bei Bedarf hier im Koblenzer Forumsbereich oder wie?


----------



## Dicke Wade (23. August 2008)

jo, genau.   MTB-Abt. der SIG Koblenz


----------



## jmr-biking (2. September 2008)

Die MTB-Strecke um den Ring ist ca. 21 km lang und hat so um die 700 hm. Eine eher leichte Strecke, aber auch mit schönen Trails.
Infos, Karte, GPS-Datei und Höhenprofil gibt`s auf meiner Homepage unter Touren/leichte Touren.


----------



## H-P (2. September 2008)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Die MTB-Strecke um den Ring ist ca. 21 km lang und hat so um die 700 hm. Eine eher leichte Strecke, aber auch mit schönen Trails.
> Infos, Karte, GPS-Datei und Höhenprofil gibt`s auf meiner Homepage unter Touren/leichte Touren.



Wir hatten am Samstag 27 Km und 620 Hm, gemessen mit einem Garmin GPS...die Steilstrecke macht am meisten Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (3. September 2008)

Ich bin die Strecke auch schon mehrmals mit meinem Garmin-GPS abgefahren. Allerdings ist meine Strecke auch etwas kürzer als die offizielle Strecke von der Nürburgring-HP.

http://www.nuerburgring.de/Mountainbiking.94.0.html

Aber man muss sich ja nicht an die vorgegebene Strecke halten, denn abseits von dieser gibt`s noch mehr schöne Wege. Bei den Hm ist das ja immer so eine Sache. Unterschiede gibt`s ja von Gerät zu Gerät. Aber 600- 700 hm ist ja nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## H-P (3. September 2008)

Ich habe kein GPS, bzw. habe mich auch noch nicht so sehr damit beschäftigt, dachte die Dinger gehen genau. 
Ich bin sie jetzt das zweite mal gefahren und habe mich an die vorgegebene Strecke gehalten...mit der eigenen Frau im Nacken verfährt man sich nicht so gerne.


----------



## papalooser (3. September 2008)

Trackspace hat da bereits was zu bieten:

Hoffe, dass der Link funktioniert:
Trackspace Nordschleife


----------



## andy-klein (3. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich war auch vergangenen samstag dort.
Drei Fotos per Selbstauslöser und das Sigma Logfile der Tour gibt's hier im Fotoalbum.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. September 2008)

Hier auch ne Runde: Nordschleife


----------



## H-P (4. September 2008)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier auch ne Runde: Nordschleife



Hi, ich sehe du fährst auch Moped  wir waren vom Fireblade-Forum mit den MTB´s an der NoS unterwegs, vielleicht buchen wir dich mal als Guide für deine Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. September 2008)

ah, im fireblade forum bin ich auch ! schau mal unter karli


----------



## H-P (6. September 2008)

Dann schau doch mal hier http://http://www.cbr1000rr.de/fireblade_forum/thread.php?threadid=59272&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=1 
rein, da hat sich eine bunte MTB Gemeinde entwickelt.


----------

